# Gatsby v's Sierra



## Irish Pat (Jun 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what is the difference between the Gatsby and Sierra pen kits.Do they take the same bushings?Which is the best kit and also the best seller?


----------



## RickLong (Jun 24, 2013)

They use the same bushings and tubes.. Major difference is how the transmission is installed. With the sierra the transmission screws into the "nib" and your turned body slips over the transmission... The gatsby you will press  a transmission "holder" with clip into the the top of the turned body. You then screw the transmission into this hold and a cap goes over the transmission. 

I like both of these pen styles very little difference in looks when fully assembled. One thing I like about the gatsby over the sierra: The end user can jam the transmission all the way up in the sierra body when changing the refill. Where the gatsby will not have this problem because it is pressed into the body of the pen. 

To prevent this with the sierra, just glue in a "plug" into the cap of the pen.. Just an extra step you do not have to do with the gatsbys.... They are both good kits and great sellers at craft shows.... Best of all, you can turn two pens at a time on a standard mandrel. Both pens are good for bulk orders (IMO).

Hope this helps!

Rick


----------



## Irish Pat (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Rick much appreciated,all helps.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 25, 2013)

The Sierra is a barrel twist and the Gatsby is a finial twist to operate.  In my opinion, that is an advantage to the Gatsby style, but not a huge advantage. 

The assembly process is a bit different but no easier or harder in either case. 

In most cases you can't tell one from the other by just looking but the internals are very different.  

There are similar styles to both under a variety of names by different vendors and both are available in many finishes.  Any vendor will be happy to talk about their particular offerings.


----------



## lucky13 (Jun 25, 2013)

You can get the Gatsby in 2 different tube sizes, the Gatsby Grande uses a 3/8 in tube and the Gatsby uses a 27/64 in tube.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jun 25, 2013)

The Gatsby also has two beaded bands at the blank ends, rather than a beaded band and a flat decorated band.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 25, 2013)

JerrySambrook said:


> The Gatsby also has two beaded bands at the blank ends, rather than a beaded band and a flat decorated band.


"Some" Gatsby's (PSI's version) do, others in that style don't.  Some have decorated bands at both ends.  It is difficult to talk to the banding because so many folks have several choices of the same basic pen with different bands.


----------

